#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

## Engr. Fareed

Dear Brothers



I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.


thanks 
Engr. FareedSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

Please send it to: whydon'tyoushareitwithallthemembershere@egpet.net  :Smile: 

Thanks and regards!

----------


## aseptman

yes pl

----------


## hbili

> yes pl



Please, send a copy to hbili@yahoo.com

----------


## wack

Thanks, please send it to ruben.villagran@gmail.com

----------


## Engr. Fareed

Plz Check your email

----------


## Patras

Dear please send a copy to mohsinche@gmail.com

----------


## Patras

Dear plz send a copy to mohsinche@gmail.com

----------


## Tranquang

Pls send to Tranquangicic@gmail.com

----------


## nithi

brother send me Nithixion@live.com

----------


## nasiramzan

nasirramzan@gmail.com

----------


## dhruvan.p

PL. send me on : dhruv1737@yahoo.com

----------


## Samir Ubir Kalaime

Please send email in samirkall@hotmail.com



Thanks.See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## rosd

Please send it to my email rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## sleimanshokr

PLease upload

----------


## Vinu Pillai

Does anyone have EEMUA Publications? Specifically I'm looking for 144.

----------


## Vinu Pillai

Please send to vinuxpillai@gmail.com

----------


## dsp151

Hi Dear Friend
Please send it to: foad.golozari@gmail.com
Thanks and regards!

----------


## SAGE_084

please send it to : saifeddin_ge@hotmail.com

----------


## kamrankhalid

please send to kamransoft@gmail.com

----------


## Patras

Dear Brother

I hope you are fine. Please send that mighty edition to mohsinche@gmail.com.

Thanks

----------


## tulasdino

Hi,

Please send it to fmdces@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## victor2004

houzh2004@gmail.com            thanks

----------


## safavi83

Hi 
Please send it to: safavi83@gmail.com
Thank you.

----------


## rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

Please send it to my mail id:rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## tpqnhat

Please send it to me in the address email tpqnhat@gmail.com . Thank you so much. Cheers! Nhat tran

----------


## Nicola Rovelli

Please send to rove79@gmail.com
TK

----------


## Faisal Ebrahim

please send to mefaisal75@gmaill.com

----------


## alejoandres19

Hello my friend.

Could you please send me this standard?

My mail:   aame85@gmail.com

Thanks and regards...

----------


## os12

Any good news?

----------


## Vinu Pillai

Please send to pxvinu@gmail.com

----------


## chemphorian

krd.ngpp@gmail.com

----------


## Anakorn

Please sent to my e-mail anakorn.a@hotmail.com

Thank you.

----------


## jumbodumbo

please send to basim512@gmail.com

----------


## Kumarkaul

Please send it to ravindra.kaul@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## venkat85

HI, Please send it to venkateshan.elumalai@gmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## khza12

hi


please send it to khza12@yahoo.com

ThanksSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## limhockkin

Hi, thanks for your generosity for sharing, please email to limhockin@yahoo.com.sg

----------


## limhockkin

Hi thanks for your generosity for sharing, please email to limhockkin@yahoo.com.sg

----------


## alyna_kytty

Plz send to sanitaristu@gmail.com

----------


## libish

thank u.
please send it to : livlevu@gmail.com.

----------


## wengetec

Please send to wengetec@gmail.com

Thx

----------


## chris_6gon

> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed




yes please send me a copy of it to chris_6gon@yahoo.com.... thank you.

----------


## Xrusa

Please send it to my email xrusababassi@yahoo.gr

Thanks in advance

----------


## kowsari2170

hi
please send me kowsari2170@yahoo.com
tanx

----------


## adesito

Please send it to stiadesa@gmail.com

----------


## Rireva

Hi, please send to reydereyes26@yahoo.com.mx thanks.

----------


## nolosep

Please send to dontico17@hotmail.com

----------


## bird124

Hi Dear Friend
Please send it to: bird124124@gmail.com


Thanks and regards!See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## nolosep

Please send me

dontico17@hotmail.com

Very thanks

----------


## safavi83

Hi. Please, send a copy to safavi83@gmail.com

----------


## xavuli

Hi, 

pls send it to my email account xavi.mas@outlook.com 

very appreciated.

BR

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Please email at latifster@gmail.com

----------


## zulo

Please send it to my email jarasanzana@hotmail.com

----------


## racp12

Mr. Engr. Fareed
Please, send file to: rocastro@cantv.net
Thank you

----------


## shahnan

Dear brother,

Please send the same to : shahadat@balticcontrolbd.com

Thanks

----------


## shahnan

Please send it to shahadat@balticcontrolbd.com

----------


## Ginho

Hi.

Could you pls send it to andre.silva@saint-gobain.com?

Thank you so much.
Andr

----------


## bjan

That's great!
Please send it to: jankovic.branislav@gmail.com
Thanks!

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl send me also -
sahu_family@hotmail.com

----------


## sungminy

Pls send to sungminy7@gmail.com



Thanks~See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## ayyazveer

ayyazakram@yahoo.com

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Please sent it to irwansyahnad@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## indtecnor

Hi Dear Friend
Please send it to: luis.rivera@indtecnor.cl

Thanks and regards!

----------


## Junghoon Kang

Plz send it to: millon66@nate.com
Thanks and regards!

----------


## elopez

great, my direction lopez.m.edgar@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Ginho

Hi.

Please send it to andre.silva@saint-gobain.com

Thank you so much.

----------


## v.munagala

Dear Fareed,

Please send to email - v.munagala@yahoo.co.in

Thanks,
MVBR

----------


## masboy

please codchampion@gmail.com

----------


## zicoo000

please   mahmoud_zakaria@ymail.com

----------


## hamid1469

please send to mail ramtinshams2013@gmail.com
thank you so much

----------


## indtecnor

please to luis.rivera@indtecnor.cl

thanks

----------


## martin ruben

Dear Engr. Fareed:
Pls. send me the file to martin.ruben@yahoo.com.ar 


Thank YouSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## KP SAHU

pl send it to sahu_family@hotmail.com


thanks

----------


## sleimanshokr

please send it to sleiman.shokr@metito.com

----------


## rajwadi

Pl. send me to rajwadi@yahoo.com

----------


## KP SAHU

pl send me at the earliest  
sahu_family@hotmail.com

----------


## martin ruben

Brother:
Pls. send me the file to martin.ruben@yahoo.com.ar 
Thank You

----------


## joelbalinon

Please share it to me thank you joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## hbili

please, hbili@yahoo.com
Tnx

----------


## shaggex

Please send me the code: jesusvelasquez@outlook.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## nikedwis

anyone, please share it to me also
nike.256@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## madil529

send me a copy at muhammadadilfarooq@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

if any one get NFPA 2013. plz share on the forum.

----------


## viskzsenior

HI,



Please send to viskzsenior@gmail.com

ThansksSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## indtecnor

hi
please luis.rivera@indtecnor.cl

----------


## luisquevedo

Hello man, How are you? Can you send me the link to download the software?, please. 
I can share Matbal 2011 with you.

If you need another software, just write me. 

Regards.

----------


## indtecnor

Dear please send a copy to luis.rivera@indtecnor.cl
thanks

----------


## eng_alaa1977

Good morning Eng. Farid
pls send it to me on : alaa.galal@yahoo.com 
thanks and best regards

----------


## oel0801

Thanks for you help, you can send a copy please? 

omar.equihua@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl send me NFPA 20 -2013

sahu_family@hotmail.com

----------


## ccpjeff

Please send a copy to dccjeff@gmail.com , thank you.

----------


## sameerahmed

please me sameer@pcec.com.pk

thank you

----------


## os12

Please send a copy to os12_family@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## luisquevedo

Hello man, can you send it to me, this is my email: yaci2.luis@gmail.com. I would appreciate it.

----------


## racp12

Mr. Engr. Fareed,
Is it possible to have this NFPA 20 - 2013 standard located in Dropbox?
I recommend using Dropbox because my experience with that service is excellent. 
Mr. Er.NikZ is inviting people to join Dropbox, as shown on:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Please thank me by accepting my Dropbox invite link given below for adding more standards and data to my Dropbox database. 
> 
> Please click this link and join Dropbox. 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sunny_ahanwu

Hi, please send it to me, ahanwu@126.com.


Thanks a lot!!!See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## kalvarez

Hi this is my email kristhiam@gmail.com thank you very much and warmest regards. Do you have NFPA 22-2008 and/or NFPA 15-2012 Thank you!!

----------


## kalvarez

Hi please send to kristhiam@gmail.com thank you very much!

----------


## hamid1469

please send to me hmortazavinatanzi@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## sixtogerardo

Kind regards friend, please send me to sixtogerardo@gmail.com

----------


## Engr. Fareed

> Kind regards friend, please send me to sixtogerardo@gmail.com





Dear All

Please Check your email Box.

Sorry for late replay

----------


## kornengineer

Please send me to winai.mme@gmail.com

----------


## os12

Please send me to os12_family@hotmail.com
Thanks You in advance!

----------


## fitran90

hi
please send me the copy to : rinoa_cleophatra_hernandez@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## racp12

Mr. Engr. Fareed,
Thank you very much.

----------


## Rireva

Exactly the same, thanks Engr. Fareed.

----------


## casaouis02

Please send me to m.ouardi@yahoo.fr

----------


## krishnagopi

Re: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available



    Please send me to gopikrishna_0281@rediffmail.comSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## krishnagopi

Re: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

    Please send me to gopikrishna_0281@rediffmail.com

----------


## azegc

Please send me: azegc@hotmail.com. Thx.





> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed

----------


## huckfinn

Please send a copy to bbqhuckfinn@gmail.com

Thank You Sir

----------


## wolfieg

Please send me to wolfcenk@yahoo.com
And also i need NFPA 803 if you have...

----------


## -csantander-

Hi,

Could you send me a copy to cmgsantander@gmail.com please?

Thank you

Best regards

----------


## virtech1

he you are not sending NFPA 20 2013 EDITION TO ANYONE, pl.send or share

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello!

Do u also have the NFPA 20: Stationary Fire Pumps Handbook, 2013 Edition??

Bregards

VS

----------


## rovicejida

to all my brothers and sisters,

For those who wanted the copy of NFPA 20, or any NFPA  just go to their website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. They offer a free online access. For viewing only. Enjoy reading.

----------


## edopt

yes, please send to me edward.tobing76@gmail.com. Thx.

----------


## alanchip

Please send me to alexi_lanchipa@yahoo.es

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks Engr. Fareed, please send it to gasenilahmad@yahoo.com

----------


## wwwgan

Thanks a lot, please send it to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## SLB

Hi friends

Anybody here can help me with sharing NFPA 2013 Edition?
Insted, i can share with you all new petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T ------- 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, and so many ...

Please contact me if you are interested in exchanging by

slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## sharonhhh

Hi please do send a copy of NFPA-20 (2013) to sharonhhh@yahoo.com thank you!

----------


## gasenilahmad

Eng. Fareed,

Please send NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) to my email   gasenilahmad@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Ahmed Abd Alhameed

----------


## khubar

Full BPVC 2013 is stored found 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could someone give me the password please

----------


## khubar

Full BPVC 2013 is stored found 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could someone give me the password please

----------


## ukok

please send me also to hendrayudistira@yahoo.com

----------


## haroub_nas

PLEASE SEND ME COPY 
nharo@yahoo.com
advance thanks

----------


## haroub_nas

PLEASE SEND ME COPY 
nharo@yahoo.com
advance thanks

----------


## rrkumar50

pls send me a copy also rrkumar50@Yahoo.com

----------


## canhgachien

Please sent me in caravelhtc@gmail.com. Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Full BPVC 2013 is stored found 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Could someone give me the password please



khubar, I downloaded that and based on the one section that opened without a password, this appears to be a markup of the 2011 probably by someone who helped rewrite the 2013.

----------


## migueltm

please can you seend it to migueldetm@gmail.com.


thanks a lotSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## bjan

Please, I do need this document. Send it, please, to jankovic.branislav@gmail.com

----------


## nithi

Nithi21@live.com...send me bro

----------


## mohsenkalantar

please moh.kalantar@gmail.com

----------


## otschiavinato

Dear Friend,

I need of NFPA 20 2013.  
Please, send to _osvaldo.schi@gmail.com_

Thanks

----------


## saeedniki70

NFPA 20 2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed abdelghany

please sent it to the following email 
eng_as276@yahoo.com or fire.tech.eg@gmail.com

----------


## sameerahmed

aplz Email me sameer@pcec.com.pk

----------


## satish987

kindly give me copy of the same " er.satishkr@gmail.com " 
Thanks in advance

----------


## satish987

Please, send a copy to er.satishkr@gmail.com

----------


## inforediq

Dear Friend,

Pls, send me to info.rediq@gmail.com

thanks a lot

----------


## fate1980

Dear Sir,

Could you mail me the mentioned file, thanks!!

fate1980kimo@gmail.com





> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed

----------


## virtech1

send me at gohilvpg@gmail.com

See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi
please send me a copy moh.kalantar@gmail.com

----------


## chataroto

ing.maxrosas@gmail.com

----------


## Nguyen Quoc Viet

> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed



Hi. That is so great. Can you share with me? Thanks you so much.
My mail: vietnanhtrang@googlemail.com

----------


## ahmetsc

> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed



Please, send a copy to ahmetsc@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmed abdelghany

fire.tech.eg@gmail.com  or eng_as276@yahoo.com

----------


## mohsenkalantar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wastedsunets

Hey, could you send me that? distant-sky@hotmail.com

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hey, could you send me that? distant-sky@hotmail.com



Use the link to download

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hey, could you send me that? distant-sky@hotmail.com



Use the link to download

----------


## wastedsunets

> Use the link to download



Muchas gracias amigo  :Smile:

----------


## KP SAHU

pl send it to kp.sahu1@gmail.com

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl send


sahu_family@hotmail.comSee More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## mohsenkalantar

USE THIS LINK
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Engr. Fareed

> USE THIS LINK
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks mohsen, this is smart way of data shearing

----------


## Engr. Fareed

> USE THIS LINK
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks mohsen, this is smart way of data shearing

----------


## YokeLim

Thanks, please send it to yokelim@hotmail.com

----------


## SHEMYY

Thanks

----------


## ukok

thank you so much... :Congratulatory:

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

please send me a copy to eng_ahmed_elbarbary@yahoo.com

----------


## Lhonix

Hi, Greetings to you...
Could you send me a copy too.. My E-mail is arlonroxas@gmail.com

Thank and Have a nice day

----------


## davidebomboletta

Please send me this standard
davidebomboletta@virgilio.it

Regards

----------


## EgyNeo

Thanks guys

----------


## KP SAHU

Kindly send NFPA 20 Latest
sahu_family@hotmail.com

----------


## yjbgamjoa

please send it to yjbgamjoa@gmail.com

See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## khalid655

please send to chemi655@gmail.com thanks

----------


## hantana

dear Engr. Fareed,

please send me via httinvn@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## atiq19

please also send me to atiq192007@gmail.com

----------


## tymap

Dear Engr. Fareed,

Please send me via tronghieu.nguyen@yahoo.com

Thanks & best regards !

----------


## tymap

Dear Engr. Fareed,

Please send me via tronghieu.nguyen@yahoo.com

Thanks & best regards !

----------


## RuiL

Dear Engr. Fareed,
Please send me  ruipadua@gmail.com
Thank you in advance 
Best regards !

----------


## RuiL

Dear Engr. Fareed,
Please send me  ruipadua@gmail.com
Thank you in advance 
Best regards !

----------


## coldblood

Sir,

Can you email me NFPA-20 to hisyam.noorasmi@sapuraacergy.com Thanks sir

----------


## coldblood

For those who has NFPA-20 fire protection handbook. Please e-mail to me at hisyam.noorasmi@sapuraacergy.com. thanks

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Dear Friends
link is working, why you don't download it? why you want it in your email? I can't understand that you can download it from your email but not from 4shared!.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Dear Friends
link is working, why you don't download it? why you want it in your email? I can't understand that you can download it from your email but not from 4shared!.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## mohsenkalantar

FOR ANY REQUEST OF NFPA 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## KAYDEEKSHA

pls send it to kaytanisha8@gmail.com. Thanks in advance

----------


## longfung

Hello my friend.

 Could you please send me this standard?

 My mail: thanhtuyen87nd@gmail.com

 Thanks and best regards...

----------


## longfung

Hello my friend.

 Could you please send me this standard?

 My mail: thanhtuyen87nd@gmail.com

 Thanks and best regards...

----------


## RuiL

Thank you very much

Best Regards!

----------


## RuiL

Thank you very much!
Regards





> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed

----------


## rosd23

Pls send to rosd.jrsd@gmail.com

----------


## Giuliannus

Thank you very much, my e-mail is: julianmex@hotmail.com, best for you !!!

----------


## KP SAHU

pl send ..
sahu_family@hotmail.com

----------


## promen

Please can you send it to
l.ghrairi@gmail.com

Thank's

----------


## Rhyan R. Geronimo

Hi Engr. May i ask for a copy of this edition? My email is geronimorhyan@gmail.com...   Thanks in advanced.

See More: NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) Available

----------


## adesito

> Dear Brothers
> 
> I hope your fine, I have NFPA-20 (2013 Edition) if anybody need it please provide your email.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> Engr. Fareed



Could you be so kind to send to me: stiadesa@gmail.com
Thanks a lot

----------

